# Cant access BIOS in my laptop



## MarveL (Dec 17, 2011)

I recently bought a Sony Vaio C series laptop. I found that hardware virtualization has been disabled by sony. I need to access the BIOS in order to enable it.

Problem is that I could not find out the keystroke which can lead me to BIOS before bootup. tried with F1, F2, Esc, Del, Enter. but every time the laptop boots straight into Windows 7 in a fraction of second.

I have another HP laptop which goes into BIOS with ESc key.

Anyone with a vaio C series here? can you please tell me how to access the BIOS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

try every key from f1 to f12.my friend has a hp latop which uses f10 key to enter bios setup.keep pressing the key the moment you turn the power on without waiting for anything.also sony had disabled VT in bios for almost all their vaio models back in 2009.sony has released bios updates to enable vt in some models but not all so not sure about your model.the only sure shot way to do this is by modifying the bios which is not recommended unless you are familiar with bios modification & willing to take the risk because if something goes wrong your laptop will most probably be dead.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2011)

My laptop is F10 but I think in most laptops BIOS is password protected which the manufacturer doesnt disclose.


----------



## asingh (Dec 18, 2011)

^^
No ways. It would be F2 or F10. Just keep pressing it repeatedly once you hit the power button.


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 26, 2011)

sony vaio c series has intel fast boot technology. so u cannot access bios until u reset them . Try holding power button until u hear 3 beep tones and release before start. it will disable the fastboot technology. i tried myself in desktop. hope, it will help in laptops too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> My laptop is F10 but I think in most laptops BIOS is password protected which the manufacturer doesnt disclose.



Nothing like that. Never ever seen like that.



rajesh.s said:


> sony vaio c series has intel fast boot technology. so u cannot access bios until u reset them . Try holding power button until u hear 3 beep tones and release before start. it will disable the fastboot technology. i tried myself in desktop. hope, it will help in laptops too.



Really? I have Vaio C series, but what you said doesn't apply.

@OP- F2 is the key.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

@OP: Try these four keys: F1 or F2 or F5 or F10 or Esc in the boot splash screen.


----------



## Arxya (Jan 7, 2012)

On my laptop you press F8 to access the BIOS. Try that


----------



## Neuron (Jan 7, 2012)

Try Tab.


----------

